# Morph ID baby leo please



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what morph the enigma leo baby is please? Is it a tremper albino enigma or a mack snow tremper albino enigma? I am not very experienced at identifying enigma morphs lol. Its eyes appear to be black but that might be because its so young?

I know the clutchmate is a mack snow tremper albino. The mum is a mack snow tremper albino and dad is an enigma. Thank you.


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

Very nice, I'd say Mack Snow Tremper Enigma Sarah the little one looks very similar to how my Dreamsicle hatched : victory:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

How meny hours out the egg ?.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

aww thanks Carl, I will be well chuffed if it is!! 

Anyone else??


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not sure either pictured are snow.

I would class the enigma as Tremper Enigma : victory:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Is dad Pumpkin ?, Based on what i'm seeing, I'd say Talbino hypo enigma, And Talbino hypo.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I agree the tremper looks a teeny bit too yellow to be a mack.


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

i agree with above, dont look like macks at all, too much colour : victory:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah ok, they are both very pale, kinda creamy. Not bright white but not really yellow either. I thought maybe the yellow tint could have come from incubation temps, as they are also chocolatey colour. I still think the non-enigma is a mack tremper but will wait and see how they both develop I think. They are about a week old now and their colours have not changed much since they hatched. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

EDIT - I was suposed to post this on my account (Salamanda)


I had a leo hatch out a few of years ago with a creamy tint. I think it may have been to do with incubation. It was bred from a hypo x normal










now


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Salamanda - did you ever find out if that hatchling was a pale normal or a yellow mack snow? Have you test bred him/her?


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

nuttybabez said:


> Salamanda - did you ever find out if that hatchling was a pale normal or a yellow mack snow? Have you test bred him/her?



I havent test bred it unfortunatly I dont think I will ever find out either :lol2:I didnt breed her myself a "friend" did but I was aware of which of her leos were the parents.
She hatched out very small and is still quite small at 3 years old (44g)her head is still very small so I dont think I should breed her.
I also have her clutch mate which is a super hypo.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah ok. Thanks anyway.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Gazz - they are 4 days old in the pic. And no dad is not Pumpkin lol. Dad is a very very pale enigma and I suspect he is a mack snow enigma but I'm not sure, hes not my leo.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I will post some more pics in a couple of weeks to see how they have changed. Do enigmas often have the very pink nose? Not sure whether its normal or not?


----------

